# House of Fraser Sale...



## kelly2509t (Nov 25, 2009)

Does anyone know whether the sale will include MAC products? There's a MAC counter at my local House of Fraser so was just wondering.


----------



## Sarah (Dec 1, 2009)

they normally have 10% off perfume & makeup when they have their 25% off spectacular days


----------

